# Recommended lab breeder?



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I may be getting a puppy in the next couple months. I want a German Shorthaired Pointer, but the rest of my household doesn't. Can anyone recommend a good, but reasonable lab breeder in the area? I want a silver lab, but will be looking at them all. 

Thanks, Jonathan


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

If you find one let me know, I'm in the same boat, looking for a chocolate though, would entertain a silver, would have to look at them in person.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

i have a friend who got a beautiful chocolate around 5 years ago from a good breeder in destin he is a beautiful dog akc regestered with the box face he also has a great disposition dont know about the hunting or retreving history as blue is just a family pet but if u are intrested i can post a pic of him and find out the breeders contact if they are still doing that


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

weedline said:


> i have a friend who got a beautiful chocolate around 5 years ago from a good breeder in destin he is a beautiful dog akc regestered with the box face he also has a great disposition dont know about the hunting or retreving history as blue is just a family pet but if u are intrested i can post a pic of him and find out the breeders contact if they are still doing that


That would be great if you could


----------



## firefighter14 (Aug 22, 2009)

Got this e-mail today...

Good evening,

I hope this is not inappropriate, but I am trying to get the message out. 

I wanted to reach out to the hunters of the group as well as anyone looking for a great dog for tracking or search and rescue. 

We have 10 Chocolate Labrador pups that will be ready for permanent homes about one week before Christmas. The sire is the son of Tuff from Puddle Duck Labs in Troy. Tuff has numerous titles and awards. The dam comes from champion bloodline also to include best of breed and several Master Hunter and over 70 other titles and awards in the bloodline. There is a five generation genealogy available. Both have pedigrees on file an have been cleared from any genetic health defects including hips and eyes. 

Both parents are very well mannered and did not demonstrate destructive behaviors as juveniles. This was a planned and controlled breeding process with quality in mind. 

These pups are sure to serve as great service dogs, family pets and/or hunting partners. My contact info is below or you may email me with any questions. 

Joseph Holasz
Battalion Chief
Daphne Fire Department
PSC Alabama IMT
28280 N Main St
Daphne, AL 36532
Cell: (251)752-4945


----------



## mimoo (Jul 7, 2012)

www.petharbor.com

www.petfinder.com


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

firefighter14 said:


> Got this e-mail today...
> 
> Good evening,
> 
> ...


Did he say how much?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

mimoo said:


> www.petharbor.com
> 
> www.petfinder.com


Sorry but I am looking for a breeder that has champion bloodlines.


----------



## mimoo (Jul 7, 2012)

http://m.petfinder.com/s/showPage.d...&petSizeReq=All&petId=24457408&offsetString=0


----------



## mimoo (Jul 7, 2012)

http://m.petfinder.com/s/showPage.d...petSizeReq=All&petId=24279921&offsetString=30


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Where ever you get a pup make sure it is EIC cleared as well as hips and eyes


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

mimoo said:


> http://m.petfinder.com/s/showPage.d...petSizeReq=All&petId=24279921&offsetString=30


I'm sorry but could you please quit spamming this thread? I understand you are a fan of adopting dogs, but I stated that I would like a puppy, and champion bloodlines. I am not just getting one as a companion, but as a hunting dog also.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Hopin4aboat said:


> Where ever you get a pup make sure it is EIC cleared as well as hips and eyes


Thanks for the advice hoping


----------



## mimoo (Jul 7, 2012)

Are you planning to show in a dog show?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Nope I'm sure not.


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

http://dandtkennels.com/ Dale has some very nice dogs, he is getting out of breeding. I know he has 3 female chocolate pups for sale and some adult dogs that need placing also


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Hopin4aboat said:


> Where ever you get a pup make sure it is EIC cleared as well as hips and eyes


Also clear on CNM. I have a female that will be breed in the spring. To a NAFC or a FC AFC stud.

You can check out Retriever training fourm and entry express these two web sites has a lot of good litters on them rite now.


----------



## daybreaker (Mar 23, 2011)

I would make sure that the parents are OFA certified and that you get to see them.Also,read closely any contract that you may sign with a breeder.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys, still looking for a lab breeder. Mom hinted today that I might be able to get one come Christmas break.


----------



## volfan (Sep 28, 2007)

firefighter14 said:


> Got this e-mail today...
> 
> Good evening,
> 
> ...


Don't know about the dam, but we have seen Tuff work and he is one outstanding dog. Doug does a great job with his labs.


----------



## WarEagle78 (May 14, 2008)

Try http://www.huntfieldlabs.com/photos.php Great pictures. A little out of the Pensacola area. We have a red lab for a pet. She is extremely smart and a great pet. They have a 2 year GUARANTEE: regarding : "HIPS", "EYES", "HEALTH" & "TEMPERAMENT"


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Ray Shanks with swamprunretrievers has great dogs.


----------

